# Alligator hunting Escambia River



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

One of my friends was successful in the drawing for an alligator tag this year for Escambia County. I am new to the area (Military) and I am curious if yall had any suggestions on what area yall are seeing the most gators? I have a 20 foot long 72 inch wide flat bottom boat we will be using. We have all the gear we need, just need some input to increase our chances. I have killed gators in the past in SC but I have no knowledge of the area. We will do some scouting here in the next couple weeks. Any input will be appreciated!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd try up Quintette.... and be sure of the boundary line of Esc/Santa Rosa. 20 ft's is a big sled, gonna be a little difficult getting into the small canals but still do-able!!!! Good luck ya'll!


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you! And yea I tried putting in at becks fish camp one time and said screw that and left. It's a healthy size boat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gator fished in my 17.5 Cat boat and a 17 ft aluminum and the 17 aluminum was skinnier and easier. I have a 14 ft stick steer river skiff that'll be easier next time....


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm moving to Texas here in 2 months so I am planning on setting this one up for bowfishing and doing charters on the side. I am originally from NC and did alot of bowfishing back home. This boat will float in 10 inches of water, it'll go in the small coves it is just a matter of turnIng the boat around lol


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

11 foot 6 inches and a 8 1/2 footer


----------



## foster6234 (Apr 20, 2015)

What's the average size range in the area? Are there a good many 10+ foot gators? Ive looked at some of the threads and most of the gators killed have been around 8 feet.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Seen several in the cotton lake area this summer that were over 8 foot.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

If you've ever spent time with fishermen, you'll understand its common for folks to clam up and not share their honey holes....You're asking where good gators can be found and the honest truth is a lot of who drew tags are itching to get out there and bag a big gator. I was out scouting last night and saw several gators...couple were real nice, but I'll never share details of where they can be found. 

if you are out scouting, then you are doing the right thing. there is no shortage of them out there. 

One caution I'd like to offer is being mindful that you could face problems if you drew tags for one county and you are launching your boat from the other county. I'd suggest you launch within the same county or call the FWC to see if launching from the other side of the river causes any issues.

Good luck out there. I drew week 2 (Santa Rosa County) and my friend drew week 1 (Escambia County). We're gonna be busy out there...


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Take a look on FWC's website:

http://myfwc.com/media/1357388/alligator_annual_summaries.pdf

You can get an idea of the average length in each unit.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I was looking at gator regs and the maps I saw didn't have any regions in escambia. I guess I read it wrong. If we get the boat running this year looks like I found something else to try next year. Anybody crawfish or frog the river?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> I was looking at gator regs and the maps I saw didn't have any regions in escambia. I guess I read it wrong. If we get the boat running this year looks like I found something else to try next year. Anybody crawfish or frog the river?


never run any trap but I'm sure there plenty mud bugs on the river. Almost everything I clean has them in there stomach. Froging is one of my favorite past times. Lots of frog on Escambia and yeller.


----------



## Ghengis schlong (May 7, 2021)

foster6234 said:


> 11 foot 6 inches and a 8 1/2 footer


That dude in the red shirts name isnt chris is it?


----------

